

RiotVine Post-mortem - phil_KartMe
http://blog.riotvine.com/2010/08/09/post-mortem/

======
phil_KartMe
Do you agree that, in consumer web, "It’s not about good ideas or bad ideas:
it’s about ideas that make people talk."?

